# black nasty or cuban



## dafishman2323 (Mar 18, 2009)

well, after i got home from work on sat. i seen the texas wasnt doing so well, it hadnt been eating so i just thought it was still getting used to the tank. but all the others eat and follow me around the room begging for food so i put the texas in a hospitial tank since it was getting picked on i thought mabey after it healed up and gained some size i would put it back in the 125 well it died. i tested all the water parameters and they are perfect all the others in the tank are doing very well. so my question is to replace the texas i narrowed it down to two fish i like the best a black nasty or cuban, which would work the best.


----------



## dafishman2323 (Mar 18, 2009)

ok since i found that nandopsis are proned to getting bloat easily im just gonna skip getting them so what would be a good replacement for the texas, i was thinking a green terror but i would like one of the amphilophus would an amilliro be to aggressive


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

You have asked about the Amphilophus numerous times before and been told that they are a bad idea every time. :roll: They get huge and will in all probability kill anythiny in *their* tank.

Google these fish, use the search button, and check out the library section. Then do what you want. Don't keep asking to keep multiple Huge fish in that tank waiting for someone to tell you it's OK. If your going to do it then just do it and keep us informed so others can learn from you "experience". It's pointless to ask a question if you are not going to listen to the answer.


----------



## eraserhead (Sep 25, 2007)

dafishman2323 said:


> ok since i found that nandopsis are proned to getting bloat easily im just gonna skip getting them so what would be a good replacement for the texas, i was thinking a green terror but i would like one of the amphilophus would an amilliro be to aggressive


I think you should get an amphilophus chancho :wink:

Kidding, only kidding!!! Those things are monsters. 
Maybe a fish form the genus Vieja? There are some species that don't always get too huge, like the melanurus. I just happen to have about 100 F1 fry of this species growing out right now, if you're interested, I'll keep you posted when they're big enough to ship. Parachromis friedrichsthalii (can never spell it right) don't get too huge either in my experience. I have one and he has always been very agreeable.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

He already has a Vieja in his tank.


----------



## dafishman2323 (Mar 18, 2009)

well, i sold the blackbelt to a friend of mine who has a bigger tank for it. so i got a red devil and so far im glad i did cause even though its only an inch long its already very personable. so the stock in my 125 is 1 rd, 1 sal, and 2 cons, well see how it works out long term. oh and is the only way to accurelty sex rds is by venting, and how big do they have to be


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

Vieja Zonata or Gutty woulda been my choice


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Congradulations on your selection of the RD. A great "Water Pet" and not always the monster they are described as. They do not always grow too huge, especially if they are females. I have had them spawn as small as 3", but usually in the 5"-6" range.

In 50+ years of keeping aquariums, the RD/Midas are right up there at the top of my favorites list; Followed closely by the black Pacu as "Water Pets"

Good luck with whatever you select!!!!


----------



## dafishman2323 (Mar 18, 2009)

well i got 1 rd 1 sal 2 cons and 1 texas(i got another from a friend of mine since he had alot of juveniles) ill watch and if anyone starts to become too aggressive theyll get moved


----------

